# Altisource question



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if altisource has a bundle package?
Or did the contractor I'm working for create this to put more $$ in his pocket.some of the orders are a bundle and some are not.
Just trying to figure out what's going on


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes it is called ISB bundle ( initial service bundle) includes TO up to 60 cubes,janitorial,inspection and grass cut/snow removal. for 1 price.:whistling2:


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok
Just wanted to make sure this wasn't some made up work order to put my $$ in someone else's pocket like always.
Can't wait to find a national to pick us up.
Any input on 5 bros???


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Five bros are good so far.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Five bros are good so far.


Give them time...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Mason0127 said:


> Ok
> Just wanted to make sure this wasn't some made up work order to put my $$ in someone else's pocket like always.
> Can't wait to find a national to pick us up.
> Any input on 5 bros???


Yes they are the 3rd worst after Safegaurd, And FAS. There are those that would throw Cyprexx somewhere in the worst


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mason0127 said:


> Ok
> Just wanted to make sure this wasn't some made up work order to put my $$ in someone else's pocket like always.
> Can't wait to find a national to pick us up.
> Any input on 5 bros???


I love Five bros like a fat kid loves cake.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Five bros are good so far.


A day will come when the honeymoon is over. Remember that.




thanohano44 said:


> I love Five bros like a fat kid loves cake.




Same as the mountain man loves AMS while every one else hates them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> A day will come when the honeymoon is over. Remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a guy that loves my ex wife to death. Well, not really, I think he's just married to her now...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> There is a guy that loves my ex wife to death. Well, not really, I think he's just married to her now...


:notworthy:


----------



## REOdIVA (Jun 12, 2014)

mason0127 said:


> does anyone know if altisource has a bundle package?
> Or did the contractor i'm working for create this to put more $$ in his pocket.some of the orders are a bundle and some are not.
> Just trying to figure out what's going on


$1200.00


----------

